# My kids swing is all goofed up.



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

The kids improving a little. He dropped his score by a few strokes, but I dont know how. His coach has him in this weird stance where he is all bent over with the club at a weird angle down low. Hes topping them and shanking them bad. I had him over topping em awhile back, but now he is in this new stance so he stands up when he reaches the top of his backswing. I had him standing up straiter at address since this seems to be his natural swing but his coach has him fighting it now. I know how to fix his problem but he doesnt want to listen to dad. He is doing what the coach wants him to do. What should I do?:dunno:


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Just a suggestion. You are dealing with two people, the coach, and your son. With your son, I would go with showing more patience with his wants, and desires as far as his golf swing in concerned. As for his coach, perhaps a private conversation between the two of you would be in order. Ask him to explain to you what he is trying to teach your son to do, from what you perceive to be a very awkward stance. Basically you want know what his teaching philosophy is. You might only be seeing part of his coaching plan. Once you know that, you will be on firmer ground to make an informed decision for you and your son.

I can give you an example of "weird" coaching techniques. Having two daughters, I coached girls fast pitch softball for a number of years. I had a young lady who wanted to play catcher for our team. Other teams she tried out for passed her on until she showed playing for us on draft day. Problem was, although she could rifle a throw to second base, catch balls, and strikes pretty well, she did not have a clue to as to how to catch pop ups, and foul balls. She was for lack of a better word, "Clumsy". So for week's worth of practice, her regimen was to toss a ball up in the air, turn around in a circle, and then catch the ball. At night at home, while laying in bed, she was to throw a rolled up sock in the air, with one hand and catch it in the other. Her parents were all over me. They thought I was nuts. The second week she would stand up from her squatting catcher's position, throw the ball in the air, turn around, and catch it. Her at home practice was the same. She did this for two more weeks. Long story short. She became an first string All Star catcher in our league. Helped us win two state championships, and numerous tournaments, and and earned a scholarship that paid for her college education. She made me, and her parents proud.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Thats good advice. I will try to talk to his coach.
I was taking it slow with him. I figured just let him start making good contact with the ball and slowely start working in other things. He tends to be really stubborn, so pushing him into something rarely works. But he got real discouraged sunday. I think he is doing real good for the amount we get to go and how long he has been doing it. He enjoys it and also enjoys working at the coarse , and wants to get on in a paying position. I just dont want him getting to discouraged and quitting. He has a tendency to do that.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Frgshair idea about coaching is dead on.. I'm working with girls golf and many of the kids, most are 13 to 15, mis-inturpet the concepts.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Personally I still think the best way to learn to golf is to learn it backwards. That is from the green to the tee box. Once the golfer learns to putt from anywhere on the green in 3 putts or less, then they move on to chipping from off the green in 3 strokes or less to hole out. Once they can do that, they move to longer chip/pitch shots in 3 strokes or less to hole out. From there they move to the 150 marker and finally to the tee box. By the time the golfer graduates to the tee box, they have already developed enough of an all around game to score well. I say that because their short game will save the day for any of those errant 18 tee, or approach shots they will encounter. 36 (max) errant shots to a green, plus 54 (18 X 3) short game shots equals out to a 90. 90 is a pretty good, decent score for the amateur. Add in a few 1 putts, or chip in shots, and that 90 becomes a mid 80s or better score. Also since the golfer has pretty good short game swing, the chances of them hitting 36 errant tee, or approach shots are an even lower number. Besides, if the golfer can't putt, or chip well, what good is their long tee shots that will only find the fairway <50% of the time. :dunno:


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

That makes alot of sense. He is having alot of trouble with putting. You are right. I should be helping him try to improve his short game first. That will improve his game 18 to 36 strokes right there.


----------

